# Sentences



## Roshini

Hello there, can anyone please translate these for me?

1) I saw her!!!
2) I make the decision here!
3) I think of her everyday.
4) Please stop quarreling!!!!

Here they are. Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat. Pleasant day ahead!


----------



## poul

I'll try doing my best. im not 100% sure these are correct when i'm not a native speaker

1) Nakita ko kanyang.
2) Ako gumawa ng pasiya dito.
3) Sa akala ko ng siya araw-araw.
4) Pwedeng huminto nag-aaway.


----------



## Roshini

Hey poul, what does 'akala ko' here mean? Isn't think means 'isip'? And for 'I make the decision here' can also be written as 'ako gumawa ng desisyon dito'??? Oh ya, by the way, can you give me the meaning of each word in your sentences? Thanks alot. I would really appreciate that.


----------



## DolphinBoy

Roshini said:
			
		

> Hello there, can anyone please translate these for me?
> 
> 1) I saw her!!!
> 2) I make the decision here!
> 3) I think of her everyday.
> 4) Please stop quarreling!!!!
> 
> Here they are. Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat. Pleasant day ahead!



Poul made a good effort, but here are the more accurate translations:

1) Nakita ko siya.  (This could mean "I saw him/her.")
2) Ako ang nagdedesisyon dito.
3) Nasa-isip ko siya araw-araw. (She is in my mind/thoughts every day.)
4) This one needs more context.  Explain the situation in which you would like to use the sentence, and I'll be able to help you out.  (Quarreling with you? Two people quarreling amongst themselves? You want them to stop just for a moment? Or is it a general rule you're enforcing? etc.)


----------



## Roshini

It would be 'two people quarreling among themselves' and want them to stop for a moment. 
Hey Dolphin Boy,  what does 'akala ko' here mean? Isn't think means 'isip'? And for 'I make the decision here' can also be written as 'ako gumawa ng desisyon dito'??? Oh ya, by the way, can you give me the meaning of each word in your sentences? Thanks alot. I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Roshini.  "Akala ko" means "I thought" in the sense where you have a presumption about something.  For example, "akala ko'y kumain ka na" which means "I thought you had already eaten."  I got this example from a Tagalog online dictionary which you can access here.  I recommend that you use it because it will be really helpful.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Thnaks alot. I have used this dictionary many a times but some words I can't seem to get. What my problem is , making sentences. thats all, and understanding it.


----------



## Roshini

' I saw her!!! '
For the above sentence, can I also say 'Ako tumingin siya.'
Here's another one: I've been thinking about you - Ako may pag-iisip ka/ Ako may umisip kita. Which is correct because I have a strong feeling that both are wrong....hehe. Thanks again.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Roshini said:
			
		

> ' I saw her!!! '
> For the above sentence, can I also say 'Ako tumingin siya.'
> Here's another one: I've been thinking about you - Ako may pag-iisip ka/ Ako may umisip kita. Which is correct because I have a strong feeling that both are wrong....hehe. Thanks again.


  "Tumingin" I think means "to look at."  So to say "I looked at her" I think would be "Tumingin ako sa kanya."  I'm not sure how to say "I've been thinking about you."  We really need a native speaker here to help out.  

Chris


----------



## ashe

Roshini said:
			
		

> Hello there, can anyone please translate these for me?
> 
> 1) I saw her!!!
> 2) I make the decision here!
> 3) I think of her everyday.
> 4) Please stop quarreling!!!!
> 
> Here they are. Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat. Pleasant day ahead!


 
1) Nakita ko siya.
2) Ako ang gumagawa ng desisyon dito.
3) Naaalala ko siya araw-araw (although this technically means "i remember her everyday")
4) Huwag na po kayong mag-away.

Hope these help.


----------



## Roshini

Thanks chris, ashe. So saw - means nakita?
 Here's another one: I've been thinking about you - Ako may pag-iisip ka/ Ako may umisip kita. Which is correct because I have a strong feeling that both are wrong....hehe. Thanks again.


----------



## ashe

Roshini said:
			
		

> Thanks chris, ashe. So saw - means nakita?
> Here's another one: I've been thinking about you - Ako may pag-iisip ka/ Ako may umisip kita. Which is correct because I have a strong feeling that both are wrong....hehe. Thanks again.


 
Yup, "saw" is "nakita". "I've been thinking about you" depends on the context. If you mean it in the sense that you're reminiscing about the person, it's "naaalala kita". if it's really thinking about the person, i guess you can use "nasa-isip kita".

Hope these help.


----------



## Roshini

So in my sentence here, which do I use? "I've been thinking about you" as in thinking of that person. How do I say it then, ako na nasa-isip kita? or just nasa-isip kita? Thanks in advance. By the way, is this correct? =

I've been thinking about you - Ako may pag-iisip ka/ Ako may umisip kita.


----------



## Roshini

Another thing is that, if I were to say 'only mother and I were safe.'- will it be like this 'ako at inay sang ligtas'. In this sentence, do I use sa ng/sang or sa nang? Which is correct? Please provide examples wherever possible. Thanks.


----------



## eu_nice_

Roshini said:
			
		

> So in my sentence here, which do I use? "I've been thinking about you" as in thinking of that person. How do I say it then, ako na nasa-isip kita? or just nasa-isip kita? Thanks in advance. By the way, is this correct? =
> 
> I've been thinking about you - Ako may pag-iisip ka/ Ako may umisip kita.


 
I've been thinking about you -you can say: 
Nasa-isip kita.
Which is more accurately translated in english as "You're in my mind."


----------



## Roshini

Another thing is that, if I were to say 'only mother and I were safe.'- will it be like this 'ako at inay sang ligtas'. In this sentence, do I use sa ng/sang or sa nang? 
Which is correct? Please provide examples wherever possible. Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

konbanwa mina!

well, if you're going to say "only mother and i were safe"

only - tangi/ lamang(short term: lang)
mother - inay, nanay
me - ako
and - at
safe - ligtas

so, if i'm going to put in our language it's : tanging kami ng aking nanay/inay (whatever you use it doesn't make any difference =^_^=) ang ligtas

or

ako at ang nanay ko lang(lamang) ang ligtas

---------------------------------------------------------------
other examples:

only I got the chance to see him
> ako lamang ang nag-karoon ng pagkakataon na makita siya

nag-karoon = got the
pagkakataon = chance

-----------------------------------------------------------------
another thing:

sang = well, it's just a short term for:
     isang > meaning:  1
        it's the combination of isa + ng
     saan > where
       saang/sang lugar kayo ng galing?
       where did you come from?

ng = it's just a preposition and can't be used to start a sentence

ex: ako at ng aking kaibigan ay nahulog
     me and my friend fell

nang

ex: Nang makita ko siya natulala ako.
     When i saw him i was shocked.


----------



## Roshini

Ha...thats a good explanation. Thanks alot wei-wei. But I thought that kami was only used for we/us? What about 'aking', what is the root word?


----------



## wEi-wEi

aking

root word: akin
means: my / mine

ex: it is mine
     > akin ito

aking kapatid
>my brother/sister

this thing is mine
>aking gamit ito


----------



## Roshini

Ok. now I'm quite clear about it. Thanks. 
What does 'bawat sandali lang, aking buhay...' mean?
is it - .............my life......
Another thing , '...... para sa akin/para sakin' - deos it mean for me or for myself? because you said akin means my/mine right? So how about this sentence?


----------



## wEi-wEi

hei! roshini, can you translate this i need to reply on a certain guy and i want him find the way how to understand this... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
you're not handsome at all and you don't even stand a chance when it comes to the looks of those who courts me. you even became the ladder of your friend so i can notice him. Even though he likes me so much, my feelings for him as a friend never change. Now, the problem starts... i told you not to like me more than a friend but what is it i've been noticing, i can feel that you know me well to have my attention... this is my answer to your question...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

hehe! thanks in advance! =^_^=


----------



## wEi-wEi

the last one was right, and for this

'bawat sandali lang, aking buhay...
maybe the right way is:
'bawat sandali nang, aking buhay...'

>> each time of my life...
bawat = each
sandali = *it's like a pause for a meantime*
sandali nang aking buhay = time of my life...

it is incomplete so i can't give the exact term... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Well, its from a song actually,'makita kang muli'. Just the first 2 lines of the stanza. Thanks anyway...hehehe... And as for this, 

you're not handsome at all and you don't even stand a chance when it comes to the looks of those who courts me. you even became the ladder of your friend so i can notice him. Even though he likes me so much, my feelings for him as a friend never change. Now, the problem starts... i told you not to like me more than a friend but what is it i've been noticing, i can feel that you know me well to have my attention... this is my answer to your question...

well, 'Kau bukannya tampan sangat dan kau sebaik-baiknya tiada peluang mengadili aku apabila soalannya berkaitan kecantikkan. Kau juga menjadi 'tangga' untuk kawan awak supaya aku dapat memperhatikannya. Walaupun dia menyukai aku/saya, perasaan aku terhadapnya sebagai kawan tidak pernah berubah. Sekarang, barulah masalahnya bermula.... saya/aku telah memberitahu awak supaya tidak menaruh perasaan terhadap ku lebih daripada seorang kawan/sahabat, tetapi/tapi, apa yang ku perhatikan aku/saya dapat rasakan seperti engkau mengenali ku dengan terlalu ketara untuk mendapat perhatian ku. Inilah jawapanku bagi soalan kau tu. ' 
I hope this will help you. Anything, please feel free to ask. Jana....


----------



## wEi-wEi

oh! thanks! hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Well, its from a song actually,'makita kang muli'. Just the first 2 lines of the stanza. Thanks anyway...hehehe... And as for this, 

you're not handsome at all and you don't even stand a chance when it comes to the looks of those who courts me. you even became the ladder of your friend so i can notice him. Even though he likes me so much, my feelings for him as a friend never change. Now, the problem starts... i told you not to like me more than a friend but what is it i've been noticing, i can feel that you know me well to have my attention... this is my answer to your question...

well, 'Kau bukannya tampan sangat dan kau sebaik-baiknya tiada peluang mengadili aku apabila soalannya berkaitan kecantikkan. Kau juga menjadi 'tangga' untuk kawan awak supaya aku dapat memperhatikannya. Walaupun dia menyukai aku/saya, perasaan aku terhadapnya sebagai kawan tidak pernah berubah. Sekarang, barulah masalahnya bermula.... saya/aku telah memberitahu awak supaya tidak menaruh perasaan terhadap ku lebih daripada seorang kawan/sahabat, tetapi/tapi, apa yang ku perhatikan aku/saya dapat rasakan seperti engkau mengenali ku dengan terlalu ketara untuk mendapat perhatian ku. Inilah jawapanku bagi soalan kau tu. ' 
I hope this will help you. Anything, please feel free to ask. Jana....


----------

